# Stille Diplomasie



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Wat dink julle v.d k*k vat Mbeki het met Zim sy kamstige stille diplomsie? Ek dink persoonlik die pommies kan nou hulle gemors kom uitsort,after all het hulle al hulle kolonies geryp van resources en toe die land verlaat. Indie zim en nog steeds hier by ons besig om 'n paar te noem , die enigste plek waar hulle hulle gat gesien het was in die states. Hoeveel v.d vlugteling is daar nou al in ons land en dorpe,is hulle nie maar verandwoordelik vir meeste van die misdaad in die land nie.
Hoe lyk julle situasie daar in limpopo Philip en Bush. Hoor gister die boere in die weipe en Messina area het baie k*k met water pype en oeste wat daar verwoes word.
Hendrik


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

OutaAfrica said:


> Hoe lyk julle situasie daar in limpopo Philip en Bush. Hoor gister die boere in die weipe en Messina area het baie k*k met water pype en oeste wat daar verwoes word.
> Hendrik


Hier by ons is dit nog relatief stil. Messina is darem so 200km weg van ons af. Ek dink hulle gaan eerder Jhb toe. Maar ja H-K-G-K. Daardie land loop leeg en almal stroom na ons toe. Ek verstaan daar is reeds 3, 000, 000 Zimbiane in ons land met honderde-duisende wat hierheen mik. Die ergste van als is dat dit nie net hulle is nie. Daar is selfs Somaliers en Nigieriers hier op ons dorp. 

Iemand het nou die dag vir my genoem terwyl ons geskerts het dat Afrika leeg loop. Ek dink nie meer hy skerts nie, Afrika loop leeg in Suid Afrika in. Ons moet dalk voort met die groot trek Afrika in. 

Ken julle die grappie van die Eskimo met die sneeuman op sy kar se bonet:wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Immigrante*

Hendrik Hoedspruit is maar klein ,maar daar is maar orals stront.Die Nigeriers is fo&&&kkers.Daar koop baie Pakistaners by my..hoef ek meer te se.Ek dink ons grootste bedreiging in die langtermyn is die Taiwanese.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Philip Moolman said:


> Hendrik Hoedspruit is maar klein ,maar daar is maar orals stront.Die Nigeriers is fo&&&kkers.Daar koop baie Pakistaners by my..hoef ek meer te se.Ek dink ons grootste bedreiging in die langtermyn is die Taiwanese.


Ja hierdie chinese is ook erg,wat ons hier by ons het is baie v.d somaliers en nigiriers hulle is nou 'n klomp sleg etters. Die een bos hier noem hulle klein Burundie. Ja ons voor ouers het een fout gemaak maar sal dit nie op die forum noem nie.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

A silent fart still stinks....


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

OutaAfrica said:


> Ja hierdie chinese is ook erg,wat ons hier by ons het is baie v.d somaliers en nigiriers hulle is nou 'n klomp sleg etters. Die een bos hier noem hulle klein Burundie. Ja ons voor ouers het een fout gemaak maar sal dit nie op die forum noem nie.


The Chinese are very hard workers, and very clever businessmen. They will take business out from under the average South African, without even being able to speak english. I really take my hat off to them for their guts and the way they survive where there was previously no business. 

What I have a problem with is that the people that complain that the Chinese are taking jobs from SAfricans is that the same people that moan (mainly union members...) shop at the local China Shop!


----------

